# kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?



## Steffen90 (3. August 2010)

moin
ich habe schon länger die diskussion mit jemandem bezüglich anfüttern in unserem vereinsgewässer.
das ist einmal ein flacher see (max. 2m) mit 2,5ha der sich schnell erwärmt ohne zu und abfluss.
dort waren bisher futtermengen von 2-4kg INSGESAMMT pro tag üblich. eine verschlechterung der wasserqualität war nicht festzustellen. alles im grünen bereich.
ich fisch und fütter ein ca. 10-12ha großes und bis zu 15m tiefes gewässer welches im moment weiter aufgestaut (geflutet) wird. doch jetzt bekomm ich immer wieder ärger das ich zuviel fütter und das gewässer dadurch umkippt, ich die fische satt mach, usw. ich bring dort max. 3kg mais oder 750g boilies am tag ein. 
jetzt meine frage: wieviel futter ist in einem solchen gewässer vertretbar? das wasser ist recht klar. sichtweite im moment gut 1,5m. normal kann ich doch garnicht soviel futter einbringen um ein solches gewässer umkippen zu lassen?


----------



## antonio (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

rechne mal durch wenn das andere auch machen was da so zusammenkommen kann.
du wirst doch nicht der einzige sein, der dort angelt.
nach dem motto  "kleinvieh macht auch mist"
wieviel eintrag ein solches gewässer verträgt wird hier wohl nieman so einfach exakt beantworten können.

antonio


----------



## Steffen90 (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



antonio schrieb:


> rechne mal durch wenn das andere auch machen was da so zusammenkommen kann.
> du wirst doch nicht der einzige sein, der dort angelt.
> nach dem motto "kleinvieh macht auch mist"
> wieviel eintrag ein solches gewässer verträgt wird hier wohl nieman so einfach exakt beantworten können.


 ich bin jeden tag am gewässer. und das ist schon von allen zusammen gerechnet  an dem 10ha gewässer gibt es nur 2-3 befischbare stellen. und ich bin der einzige der dort füttert.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Durch dein Füttern wird ein Gewässer dieser größe bestimmt nicht kippen!
Da müstest du das Futter schon Lkw weise einbringen.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Ich finde es schon gut,dass du überhaupt darüber nachdenkst welche Futtermenge noch vertretbar für ein Gewässer ist !
Vor einiger zeit habe ich mal mit jemand aus dem Karpfenforum gestritten,welcher ca. 50 Kg Mais auf Graskarpfen anfüttert und zwar an
drei Tagen hintereinander. Muss man sich mal vorstellen,drei Zentner!
Der Kandidat hielt dies für ganz normal und behauptete zudem noch
sonst nicht zum Fangerfolg zu kommen!
Da es sich um ein klares Gewässer handelt,würde ich einfach schauen,welche Menge Futter definitiv gefressen wird,dieses geht natürlich nur an den flachen Stellen.Dazu kommt es natürlich auf den effektiv vorhandenen Besatz an.Generell halte ich es für problematisch,wenn vorallem in kleinen Gewässeren, Futter liegen bleibt und am
Grund verottet.
Es bilden sich dann Bakterienrasen auf der Futterstelle,
welche nicht nur für schlechte Wasserwerte sorgen können,sondern auch
dafür,dass dein "Futterplatz" von Fischen gemieden wird!

Taxidermist


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Also, ohne Gewässerspezie zu sein; rechne mal die Kubikmeter Wasser aus und setzte Deine Anfüttermenge ins Verhältnis. Zumindest so wie und dort wo Du das machst, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dem Gewässer was ausmachen sollte.
Gruß A.


----------



## Steffen90 (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

gefressen wird immer alles. seh ich ja da ich immer mit wathose ins gewässer geh und vor den füßen fütter 
und fisch gibts reichlich.
ich wollte nur wissen was ihr darüber denkt und auch welche mengen ihr für vertretbar haltet da ich mir selber nicht vorstellen konnte das so wenig futter das gewässer in schwierigkeiten bringen könnte. nur die leute sind so sehr überzeugt davon und echt nervig!


----------



## Angelsuchti (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Wenn die Fische das fressen kippt das Gewässer auf keinen Fall um. Schon gar nicht bei der Größe und bei der Menge. Sonst würden die ganzen Parktümpel in ner Stadt, wo immerzu Enten gefüttert werden, 100mal im Jahr umkippen!
Zu den 50kg Mais am Tag für die Graser: Sollte man nicht an nem 1Hektar-Loch machen. Aber z.b. in der Elbe wird davon mindestens die Hälfte von Brassen und anderen Fischen, welche man eigentlich nicht gezielt beangeln möchte, gefressen. Und wenn man da noch sich dazu denkt was eine kleine Gruppe Graser am Tag so fressen muss, kommt ordentlich was zusammen! Ich finde das für große Gewässer mit vielen Grasern durchaus vertretbar.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



> jetzt meine frage: wieviel futter ist in einem solchen gewässer vertretbar? das wasser ist recht klar. sichtweite im moment gut 1,5m. normal kann ich doch garnicht soviel futter einbringen um ein solches gewässer umkippen zu lassen?



Ein Angler kann ein Gewässer dieser Größe nicht "überfüttern". Vorher geht ihm selbst bei billigem Partikelfutter das Geld aus. 

3kg Mais und 750g Boilies auf 10 ha? ... das ist überhaupt kein Problem. 

Ein "großer" Karpfen von 15 Pfund aufwärts frisst die 750g Boilies an einem guten Tag fast alleine 

Ich finds dennoch gut, dass du dir Gedanken darum machst.
Dass Futter am Grund liegend "vergammelt", dadurch Sauerstoff zehrt und somit zum "kippen" eines Gewässers beitragen kann ist theoretisch nämlich durchaus möglich. 

Dazu muss man das Futter aber so füttern, dass es nicht gefressen wird.
Also am Gewässergrund große Futterhaufen anlegen. Sprich vom Boot aus mit dem Eimer in flaches Wasser kippen. Das Problem ist dann nämlich, dass nur wenige Fische am Futterplatz fressen können. Wenn man das Futter großflächiger streut, können viele Fische gleichzeitig vom Futter fressen. 

Oder aber man füttert dort riesige Mengen, wo die Fische kaum bzw. nicht fressen können  z.B. im 10cm tiefen Wasser.


----------



## Sneep (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Hallo,

hier liegt bei vielen ein Denkfehler vor.

Wenn ich anfüttere ist es letztlich egal, ob der Karpfen das frisst oder nicht. Es geht nicht um das Futter im See, sondern um die Nährstoffe. Ob das Nitrat in Form von Lockfutter oder in Form von Karpfenkacke im Wasser ist, ist erst mal unerheblich.

Was vergessen wird, es kommen nur Nährstoffe in den See, es gehen aber fast keine heraus. Stehende Gewässer sind wahre Nährstofffallen. Einträge habe ich zum Beispiel durch Fischbesatz, durch den Regen, durch Einschwemmungen aus dem Umland und auch durch Lockfutter.

Was habe ich als Entnahme? Wenn ich einen Fisch entnehme nehme ich Nährstoffe aus dem See. 

Es ist wohl für jeden offensichtlich, dass wesentlich mehr Nährstoffe hinein als hinaus gelangen. Das ist das Problem. 

Das ist an sich ein natürlicher Prozess bei einem See. 
Das Gewässer "altert".

Das kann man schön an einem frischen Baggersee sehen. Die ersten Jahre kristallklar, wird er immer grüner, Pflanzen erscheinen und in ein paar hundert Jahren habe ich dort einen Sumpf. 

Das Problem ist, das dieser Vorgang heute immens beschleunigt abläuft.

Das Gewässer kippt dabei nicht gleich um mit allem was dazugehört. 

Wenn hier fasst einhellig behauptet wird, die hier genannte Futtermenge sei unbedenklich, macht mich das fassungslos. 

Ich persönlich habe mehrere große Baggerseen untersucht. Diese waren 30 Jahre alt und hatten fast durchweg am Grund eine Sauerstofffreie Zone von bis zu einer Höhe von 5 Metern. Teilweise stand sogar Schwefelwasserstoff auf dem Boden. 

Diese Nährstoffe sind nicht durch den Regen gekommen.

Nach einer drastischen Einschränkung des Fütterns, erholten sich die Gewässer teilweise und sehr langsam.
Selbst mit einer sehr dünnen Schicht, fällt aber der Boden fast komplett als Stand- und Fressplatz aus.
Was bleibt dann noch von einem Baggersee?

Wer das Beispiel mit den Karpfenteichen anführt, in denen wesentlich mehr gefüttert wird und auch nichts Negatives passiert, der hat nicht verstanden, dass es nicht um den Eintrag geht, sondern um die Menge an Nährstoffen, die im Wasser verbleiben. Wenn ich im Herbst die Karpfen abfische, habe ich meine Nährstoffe wieder aus dem See.

Im Vereinssee übersteigt doch schon alleine der Besatz den Fang.

Jedes Anfüttern ist grundsätzlich schädlich für das Gewässer!

Man muss aber einen Ausgleich zwischen Anglerinteressen und der Erhaltung des Gewässers auf lange Sicht finden.

Das Anfüttern und der damit verbundene Nährstoffeintrag ist ein wirkliches Problem für sehr viele Gewässer und viele Gewässerwarte sehen sich mit den Folgen konfrontiert.

Das Verbot oder die Beschränkung des Anfütterns mag nicht populär sein, aber man muss zumindest die Dinge beim Namen nennen.

SNEEp


----------



## snofla (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

hi SNEEp

super erklärt und geniale Darstellung #6 #6 #6.............. und trotzdem schwierig in den Köpfen mancher "Angler" reinzubekommen wie man leider immer wieder feststellen muss


----------



## Gardenfly (3. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Rechnet mal aus wieviele Tonnen Laub pro Jahr in ein Gewässer kommen plus Pollen,Insekten und Vogelkot.
Anfütterverbote kommen oft aus Fangneid heraus, da werden gerne Argumente aus der Angelgegnerecke aufgegriffen und damit weiter verbreitet als sie es wert sind.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

@Sneep
Vielen Dank für den wieder einmal sehr informativen Beitrag.
Du hast natürlich Recht, durch Anfüttern wird die Biomasse im Gewässer erhöht und kommt aus dem "geschlossenen System" nicht so schnell wieder raus. 

In Klein und Kleinstgewässern mag das relativ schnell zu Auswirkungen führen (sieht man ja auch beim Aquarium, wenn man zuviel füttert). 

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass 3kg Mais und 750g Boilies einen signifikanten Einfluss auf die Eutrophierung eines 12ha großen und 15m tiefen See haben.


----------



## Bungo (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass 3kg Mais und 750g Boilies einen signifikanten Einfluss auf die Eutrophierung eines 12ha großen und 15m tiefen See haben.


Wenn er gefragt hätte ob er einmal diese Menge anfüttern würde wäre der Einwand okay.
Nur füttert er laut eigener Aussage





> ich bring dort max. 3kg mais oder 750g boilies am *tag* ein.


Wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, dass noch 19 andere Angler die selben Mengen anfüttern dann sind wir bei gut *27 Tonnen*! die das Gewässer jedes Jahr mehr an Ertrag bekommt!
Und bei einem Gewässer dieser Größe können durchaus noch mehr Leute auf die Idee kommen anzufüttern.

@ Gardenfly
Das hat nichts mit Fangneid zu tun, es geht schlicht darum, dass Gewässer unter den übermäßig eingebrachten Nährstoffen leiden. 
Und das sollte man einsehen und akzeptieren und seine eigenen kurzfristigen Fanginteressen nicht über das allgemeine und langfristige Gewässerwohl stellen.


----------



## schadstoff (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon gut,dass du überhaupt darüber nachdenkst welche Futtermenge noch vertretbar für ein Gewässer ist !
> Vor einiger zeit habe ich mal mit jemand aus dem Karpfenforum gestritten,welcher ca. 50 Kg Mais auf Graskarpfen anfüttert und zwar an
> drei Tagen hintereinander. Muss man sich mal vorstellen,drei Zentner!
> Der Kandidat hielt dies für ganz normal und behauptete zudem noch
> ...




Also ich will ja jetzt keinen stress anzetteln ... aber ich verfütter auch c.a 35kg Mais an einem We wenn es auf Graser geht.
zwar ist das von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden aber man sollte schon bedenken wer da noch alles rumknabbert...weissfisch vor allem Bleie Brassen usw...normale Karpfen nehmen auch ihren Teil und dann alleinig die Tatsache das ein Armur an einem Tag bis zu seinem eigenem Gewicht Futter aufnehmen kann.
Jetzt stelle man sich bitte vor wenn ein Trupp von 3 Fischen a 30pfund am Spot vorbeikommen......könnte ein Maximum von sage und schreibe 45kg Mais bedeuten 

Dazu möchte ich aber erwähnen das bei jeder Fütterung überprüft werden sollte ob noch Futter vorhanden ist ....und nur anhand daran eine gewisse Menge nachfüttern.

Lg Johannes


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Wenn er gefragt hätte ob er einmal diese Menge anfüttern würde wäre der Einwand okay.
> Nur füttert er laut eigener AussageWenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, dass noch 19 andere Angler die selben Mengen anfüttern dann sind wir bei gut *27 Tonnen*! die das Gewässer jedes Jahr mehr an Ertrag bekommt!
> Und bei einem Gewässer dieser Größe können durchaus noch mehr Leute auf die Idee kommen anzufüttern.



Er sagt aber auch er sei der einzige der dort füttert. 
Wie gesagt, mir fehlt die Vorstellung dafür (was nicht heisst, dass ich nicht flasch liegen kann), dass eine solch geringe Menge in einem 12ha See mit 15m Tiefe sich signifikant auswirkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Eigentlich einfach, wenn ich das so durchlese und richtig verstanden habe:

Je mehr man füttern will, desto mehr Fische muss man nach dem Fang entnehmen. Um das Nährstoffverhältnis im Gewässer einigermaßen stabil zu halten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich einfach, wenn ich das so durchlese und richtig verstanden habe:
> 
> Je mehr man füttern will, desto mehr Fische muss man nach dem Fang *entnehmen*. Um das Nährstoffverhältnis im Gewässer einigermaßen stabil zu halten.




daran scheitert es meistens . . .:m


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Hi,
an unserem Gewässer , allerdings nur 1 ha groß , max. Tiefe knapp 4 Meter sind nur 500 Gramm Trocken oder 800 Gramm Nass Futter pro Tag erlaubt.
Kannst ja mal hochrechnen wie hoch die Futtermenge dann für dein Gewässer sein dürfte.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Er sagt aber auch er sei der einzige der dort füttert.
> Wie gesagt, mir fehlt die Vorstellung dafür (was nicht heisst, dass ich nicht *flasch *liegen kann), dass eine solch geringe Menge in einem 12ha See mit 15m Tiefe sich signifikant auswirkt.




Einer kleines Spässle iss erlaubt - oder?:q:q:q

Meinst Du, Du liegst mit Flasche oder liegst falsch?

LG#6


----------



## Doc Plato (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich einfach, wenn ich das so durchlese und richtig verstanden habe:
> 
> Je mehr man füttern will, desto mehr Fische muss man nach dem Fang entnehmen. Um das Nährstoffverhältnis im Gewässer einigermaßen stabil zu halten.




:q:q:q


Das sollte man jetzt aber mal diskutieren! :m

*duckundwech*


----------



## pfuitoifel (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

@ Thomas9904:
Theoretisch richtig,nur gerade bei den Karpfenanglern ist es doch meist so,daß gar keine Fische entnommen werden.Da vird doch hauptsächlich für´s Fotoalbum gefischt,nicht für die Küche.

@ all:
klar lockt man mit Futter die Fische an den Angelplatz.Das ist ja der Sinn und Zweck der Sache.Doch würden wesentlich kleinere Mengen nicht auch langfristig ausreichen?Wenn man die Fische,statt ständig zu füttern auch mal hungern ließe,dann würden sie sich bestimmt um einiges gieriger auf den Hakenköder stürzen.Das Problem ist nur für viele,daß sie mit wenig Futter auch weniger fangen,weil ein anderer Angler mehr füttert.Letzten Endes liegt es aber doch oft an der Bequemlichkeit des Anglers,der die Aufenthaltsorte der Fische nicht mehr sucht und dort fischt,sondern die Fische zu dressieren versucht,an der vorgegebenen Stelle zur "vereinbarten" Zeit gefälligst zu erscheinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



> Das sollte man jetzt aber mal diskutieren!


Wieso diskutieren?

Braucht man doch nur eigentlich rechnen...

Wenn ich also auf Karpfen angeln will und über 1 Woche 1 Zentner Partikel und Boilies füttere, sollte ich eben dann wohl ca. auch 1 Zentner Fische am Angeltag entnehmen - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...

:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich einfach, wenn ich das so durchlese und richtig verstanden habe:
> 
> Je mehr man füttern will, desto mehr Fische muss man nach dem Fang entnehmen. Um das Nährstoffverhältnis im Gewässer einigermaßen stabil zu halten.




Nicht mal das. Der 20 Kg hat in seinem bisherigen Leben ein Vielfaches seines Gewichtes in den See gekackt. Und das bleibt drin. Mit der Entnahme verringert man nur die Menge die freigesetzt werden würde, wenn der Karpfen an Altersschwäche stirbt und im Gewässer vergammelt.

Man sollte also für 20 Kg Futter mindestens 60 Kg Fisch entnehmen.


----------



## Doc Plato (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Ich erinner mich gerade an meine jugendliche Anglerzeit. Damals gabs noch keine gekochten Teigkugeln und Montagen aus dem Ausland. Man fütterte 2-4 appelsinengroße Futterknödel und ne Hand voll Mais und fing trotzdem Karpfen jenseits der 10kg Marke. Mutter hatte dann den Baulappen abgeschnitten und er schmeckte sogar sehr gut (der Fisch)!

Ups, verdammt... ich gleite vom Thema ab.....


----------



## Piscator (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Hallo,
Zum Anfüttern sollten je nach Gewäsertyp und -größe nur kleinste Mengen Gerstenschrot und Haferflocken verwendet werden .
Auch spielt die Besatzdichte eine große Rolle . Grundsätzlich gilt jedoch so wenig wie möglich und nicht ein Angelgewässer mit den fragwürdigen Praktiken industrieller Fischzuchten vergleichen . Denn solche Teiche werden oft abgelassen und der Schlamm wird als Dünger in der Landwirtschaft verwendet .


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Lieber Schadstoff,Stess möchte ich sicher nicht anzetteln,wenn ich an die Vernunft der Angler apelliere und ein Anfüttern beführworte,welches Verantwortunglichkeit im Umgang mit dem Gewässers beinhaltet.
Kollege Sneep hat dazu die Ökologischen Zusammenhänge erklärt,zuletzt hat es Thomas wieder mal auf den Punkt gebracht:

                 Entnahme der Nährstoffe in Form von Fischkilos!

Dieses passiert ja gerade beim "Carphunting" eher nur Ausnahmsweise!
Sonst wäre ja alles Ok im Kreislauf und auch dieser Thread würde sich
erübrigen!
Ich finde es zum widerholten mal,nur gut und es ist sicher auch ein Anfang,wenn sich die Leute überhaupt schon mal nen Kopp machen.
Und wie man hier sieht,sich mit ihrem Tun kritisch
auseinandersetzen.
Zum Schluß wäre es nett von dir zu erklären,ob du eine Quelle für
den Quatsch hast?

Zitat: 
die Tatsache das ein Armur an einem Tag bis zu seinem eigenem Gewicht Futter aufnehmen kann.


Das machen nur ein paar Säugetiere,wie Spitzmäuse z.B..
Selbst bei recht hohen Wassertemperaturen und somit erhöhtem Stoffwechsel,bezweifle ich,dass es überhaupt irgend eine Fischart
auf diesem Planet schaffen könnte,eine solche Verdauungsleistung zu erbringen!

Vielen hier schein nicht klar zu sein,dass gerade Fische sehr gute Nahrungsverwerter sind und im Vergleich zu höherstehenden Lebewesen,
sehr ökonomisch mit dem vorhandenen Angebot umgehen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Steffen90 (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

also am besten wär garnicht zu füttern. logischerweiße.
aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das diese geringe menge futter ein problem hervorrufen kann. wenn ich überleg wieviel die wasservögel in den tümpel kacken, wieviel totholz im see rumschwimmt, usw. 
dann isdt das doch nur ein tropfen auf den heißen stein.

wie sieht es an einem see mit zu und ablauf aus? 
der besagte see soll teilweiße verfüllt und renaturiert werden und dann eine größe von ca. 6ha haben. das ganze wird allerdings noch bestimmt 10 jahre dauern bis es fertig ist. 
er soll auch einen zu und ablauf bekommen  der von einem bach mit sehr guter wasserqualität gespeißt wird.
es spricht doch nichts dagegen wenn ich über diese zeit dort angel und fütter? der see verändert sich dann ständig und frischwasser strömt nach. im moment in der form von grundwasser. der see steigt pro TAG 1cm!


----------



## Steffen90 (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

und fisch entnehm ich auch
allerdings in form von forellen, barsch, hecht und selten eine schleie oder kleinkarpfen bis 2kg
und wie gesagt ich bin der einzige der dort regelmäßig fischt. sonst kaum jemand


----------



## Koghaheiner (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> daran scheitert es meistens . . .:m



Da siehst Du was falsch, die meisten Karpfenspezis sind doch reine Kochtopfangler...|muahah:


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

@Steffen,bei den von dir genannten geringen Mengen,ist sicherlich keine
messbare Auswirkung zu befürchten.Es wäre allerdings arogant,wenn ich hier Absolution erteile,da fühle ich mich nicht für zuständig!
Mir geht es auch gar nicht um dich,sondern um die exessiven Fütterer und
dass vor allem,im geschlossenen System See!
Ein großer Strom,wie die zuvor erwähnte Elbe,mag Futterorgien mit
ein paar Zentnern Getreide locker verkraften,zudem gehen dort ganz
andere organische Belastungen durch!

Taxidermist


----------



## Steffen90 (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

also mach ich mir da am besten nicht weiter gedanken drüber!
ich war nur sehr erstaunt weil es sich für mich teilweiße angehört hat als würde meine fütterei den see gefährden.

wie sieht es in einem 6ha großen see mit zu und abfluss aus?
ist ja an sich kein geschlossenes system.


----------



## Sneep (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Hallo,

ein Zu-und Abfluss verschärft das Problem deutlich. 

Auf der Einlaufseite werden Partikel durch die Strömung in der Schwebe gehalten und mit dem Wasser mitgeführt.

Im stehenden Wasser des Sees, sinken diese Partikel aber langsam zu Boden.

Im Ablaufbereich tritt dann dieses "geklärte" Wasser wieder aus. 

Das ist wie in einem Sandfang.

Da können ganz erhebliche Mengen an Schlamm und organischem Material eingelagert werden.

Dieser Eintrag findet ja ununterbrochen statt.

Aber man muss auch mal das Positive sehen, hinterher ist der Bach dann viel sauberer. :q

SneeP


----------



## Steffen90 (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

ok.
gibt es eine möglichkeit das problem aus der welt zu schaffen bzw. es etwas zu vermindern?


----------



## Sneep (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich war nur sehr erstaunt weil es sich für mich teilweiße angehört hat als würde meine fütterei den see gefährden.
> .



Hallo, 

erstmal ist dein Anfüttern nicht gut für den See, das ist so.

Je nach Zustand des Gewässers, ist das möglicherweise  zu vertreten. 

Man sollte versuchen einen Kompromiss zu finden zwischen dem langfristigen Wohlergehen des Sees und den Anglerinteressen.

Das ist auch möglich. 

Es gibt eine einfache Richtlinie in dieser Sache.

 Das sind die Wasserwerte. 

Befinden sich diese im grünen Bereich, kann ich etwas großzügiger füttern.

Dann muss aber der Angler auch bereit sein, harte Schritte mit zu tragen, wenn die Wasserwerte beginnen aus dem Ruder zu laufen und die ersten Blaualgen in Massen erscheinen.

Wenn jemand meint, das Anfütterverbot in seinem See sei nur aus Fangneid verhängt worden, kann er sich die Werte ja mal zeigen lassen.
Ein guter Gewässerwart kann eine solche Maßnahme auch begründen.

Sneep


----------



## Sneep (4. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ok.
> gibt es eine möglichkeit das problem aus der welt zu schaffen bzw. es etwas zu vermindern?



Hallo

ja die gibt es.

_*So viel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich.*_



SneeP


----------



## Hilde (5. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Hallo Steffen,

zusätzlich zu den wertvollen Anregungen von Sneep noch ein paar Sätze von mir. 

Vorweg finde ich es prima, dass Du dich mit der Problematik versuchst auseinanderzusetzen. Den Anfeindungen denen Du dich ausgesetzt siehst kann man am besten mit Fakten entgegnen.

Stellvertretend für die Nährstoffproblematik eines Gewässers möchte ich hierbei auf den Phosphor eingehen, da dieser in aller Regel der begrenzende Faktor im Pflanzenwachstum ist.

Ein erster Schritt wäre eine Bilanz zu erstellen wieviele Fische kommen in das Gewässer rein, wieviele raus. Wenn Ihr eine ordentliche Fischerei betreibt, werden mehr Fische entnommen als eingesetzt, z.B. 100 kg Besatz stehen 120 kg Entnahme gegenüber. Dann habt Ihr 20 kg effektiv entnommen was ca. 96 g Phosphor entspricht (1 kg Rohfisch hat ca. 4,8 g P). 

Demgegenüber stehen Einträge durch Futtermittel. Maisfutterschrot enthält z.B. 2,8 g P/kg, bei Boilies dürfte der Wert deutlich höher liegen (Fischmehle, Eier) ca. 30 g P/kg.

Kannst ja mal hochrechnen:
200 Angeltage x 1 kg Futter -> 200 kg Futter -> ca. 2 kg P 
Angenommen sind ein Mischwert von 10 g P/kg Futter (Mais, Boilies). Für eine ausgeglichene Bilanz müsste man dafür schon über 400 kg Fisch entnehmen.

Dies wären Überlegungen wenn man nur die Fischereiseite betrachtet. Wie schon von Sneep geschrieben, kommen noch Einträge von anderen Quellen hinzu als da wären:
- Luft (bis zu 1 kg/Hektar und Jahr)
- Badegäste
- Grundwasser
- Wasservögel
- etc.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die genannten diffusen Quellen für den Großteil der P-Einträge verantwortlich, aber je nach Gegebenheit kann die Fischerei hier auch den berühmten Tropfen beitragen, der das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt.
Natürlich sind meine Ausführungen stark verkürzt und sollen nur als Denkanstoß dienen, dass sich die Fischerei zumindest über den Anteil, den sie beiträgt, im Klaren ist.

Konkrete Handlungsanweisungen für Deinen Fall ohne genaue Kenntnisse der örtlichen Gegebenheiten sind Kaffeesatzleserei  und deshalb im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht zu leisten.

Deshalb meine Ermunterung dich weiter mit der Materie zu befassen und eigene Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Steffen90 (5. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

erstmal vielen dank für die hilfreichen antworten!#6

wir führen buch über die gefangenen fische und besetzen demnach. und zwar nicht mehr wie gefangen wurde! bis auf zander da der bestand völlig im keller ist was meiner meinung aber andere gründe hat aber ich habe dies nicht zu entscheiden.
nebenbei haben wir eine fachkraft die REGELMÄßIG sprich wöchentlich in unseren beiden vereinsgewässern die wasserwerte prüft. sauerstoff, ph, temperatur, nitrit, nitrat, phosphat, usw. 
und demnach wird aus in absprache mit dem vorstand gegebenenfalls ein futterverbot verhängt.
also wie ich sehe tun wir unser möglichstes. 
badegäste sind nicht vorhanden und das wasser ist reines grundwasser. allerdings haben wir ein wasservogelparadies.... viele seltene arten und auch eisvögel. wunderschön zu beobachten! daneben noch viele reptilien. 

unser zukünftiger see (6ha) wird von einem glasklarem bach gespeißt in dem unter anderem bachforellen und ECHTE heimische edelkrebse leben. also kann die wasserqualität nicht schlecht sein. viele schwebeteilchen gibts auch nicht.
ist meine annahme richtig das durch soeinen bach viel sauerstoff eingebracht wird? 
der dürfte das "umkippen" des sees doch verhindern. 
der bach ist ca. 2m breit und im durchschnitt 50cm tief mit recht hoher durchflussgeschwindigkeit.
in einem anderen postig hab ich es allerdings so aufgefasst das er das umkippen begünstigt....


----------



## Mirdin (7. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

moin moin, ich bin Mirdin,
schalte mich hier mal ein,

erst einmal bitte Danke an @sneep und @hilde.

@gardengley, Deinen Beitrag empfinde ich als das typische Scheißspiel von den Leuten bei uns am Teich im Verein auch.
Will diskutieren, aber hat keine Ahnung und kein Hintergrundwissen. !!!!

nur mal zur Ergänzung:
ein Gramm Stärke - daraus besteht fast alles von eurem Futter - verbraucht beim Abbau von Bakterien 700 mg Sauerstoff. In Worten siebenhundert milligramm, also 1 Gramm Stärke 0,7Gramm Sauerstoff.
Das heißt:;
Eine Scheibe Brot zum Beispiel = ca, 100 Gramm verbrauchen fast 1 Gramm Sauerstsoff für die Bakterien, um es abzubauen, heißt also:

machen fast einen Kubikmeter Wasser völlig Sauerstoffrrei. 
Theoretisch - es ibt ja noch Diffusion.

Euer Gewässerwart sollte denke ich , vor allem wegen des Anfütterns besonders auf den Ammonium Gehalt achten, und mit einem sehr genauen - am besten elektrischen - Ph-meter dann aus Tabellen den Ammoniak-Gehalt berechnen, das nun ein schlimmes Fischgift ist.

An den Themenstarter:
ich denke, solange Du der einzige bist, wird sich das "verläppern", aber eben nur, solange Du der einzige bist.

und in diesem Sinne: Petri Heil

und mit freundlichen Grüßen an alle anderen hier.


Mirdin=Falk


----------



## Oberwatz (7. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

badegäste sind nicht vorhanden und das wasser ist reines grundwasser. allerdings haben wir ein wasservogelparadies.... viele seltene arten und auch eisvögel. wunderschön zu beobachten! daneben noch viele reptilien. 


Wieviele Reptilienarten, liebster Steffen, haben wir denn im Gewässer??????????

Nur mal ne Frage, net uffrechen Schätzelein.

Ich habe nur eine Schildi, und Wasserschlangen gesehen.

;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## Gardenfly (8. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

@Mirdin
bei deiner Klugsch****** hast du vergessen zu erwähnen das nach den Abbau durch Bakterien, das Futter als Pflanzennährstoff zu Verfügung steht, die wiederum Sauerstoff produzieren (mehr als beim späteren absterben der Pflanzen),Laubeinfall gibt es wohl an allen Vereinsgewässern nicht  (sind auch nur wenige tausend Tonnen pro Jahr). 
Aber was soll man machen, wenn ein Plumsangler futterneidisch ist, auf die richtigen Angler, da muss man halt behaupten das diese keine Ahnung haben und nur ein "Scheißspiel" behaupten sind echt gebildete Worte .


----------



## Sneep (8. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,  [/FONT]

@Gardenfly

   [FONT=&quot]Das mit den Pflanzennährstoffen stimmt.  Aber nennen wir sie doch beim Namen.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Da hätten wir so schöne Sachen wie: Phosphat, Ammonium/Ammoniak Nitrit und Nitrat und Schwefelwasserstoff.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Meinst du diese Stoffe?  [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Diese beschleunigen das Pflanzenwachstum, da gebe ich dir recht.  [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Genau das ist aber das Problem bei der Eutrophierung![/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Die Gesamtbilanz an produziertem Sauerstoff ist in diesem Fall unerheblich.   [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Auch in einem sehr sauerstoffreichen Gewässer reicht der Sauerstoff direkt über Grund nicht aus um alles abzubauen, wenn zu schnell zu viel abzubauen ist. 
In dieser dünnen Schicht über Grund erfolgt fast der gesamte Abbau. Bevor eine Schicht abgebaut ist, wird sie von der nächsten überlagert. 
Das Ergebnis ist der bekannte Faulschlamm und unter ungünstigen Bedingungen Schwefelwasserstoff.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Eutrophierung heißt letztendlich, der See produziert mehr organisches Material, als er abbauen kann.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Da ist es schon sehr abwegig, die Erhöhung der Produktion als etwas Positives darzustellen. #d[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Wenn beim Abbau der abgestorbenen Pflanzen in kurzer Zeit so viel Sauerstoff verbraucht wird, dass der Sauerstoffgehalt an 2 Tagen im Jahr unter die kritische Grenze sinkt, habe ich Ruhe im Teich.  [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Dann hatte ich eine sehr hohe durchschnittliche Sauerstoffsättigung von 90% im Jahr, aber habe keine Fische mehr.  

Aber diese hatten wenigstens ein schönes Leben und immer viel Sauerstoff.

Der Blättereintrag ist ein natürlicher Eintrag. 

Ich habe aber heute insgesamt deutlich mehr Einträge an Nährstoffen, als es früher der Fall war. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Vor 100 Jahren war das Wachstum der Wasserpflanzen und Algen noch begrenzt durch einen natürlichen Mangel an Phosphor. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Seit dem der Mensch diesen Mangel gründlich beseitigt hat, läuft die Maschine auf Hochtouren. [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Auch der Eintrag von Blättern ist nicht gut für das Gewässer.

Ich muss versuchen Einträge zu vermeiden, wo ich es beeinflussen kann. 

Bei der Futtermenge kann ich das steuern, bei den Blättern nicht.  

Obwohl es einen Vorstandsbeschluss gibt, der ihnen untersagt ins Wasser zu fallen, halten die Blätter sich einfach nicht dran. :q

SnEEp[/FONT]


----------



## Steffen90 (8. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Oberwatz schrieb:


> Wieviele Reptilienarten, liebster Steffen, haben wir denn im Gewässer??????????
> 
> Nur mal ne Frage, net uffrechen Schätzelein.
> 
> ...


im gewässer haben wir auch nur die. guck mal was sich hinten beim ehemaligen pumpenteich so auf den kieshügeln sonnt 
echt intressant. wenn net grad wieder was beißt ne gute ablenkung :q


----------



## Gummischuh (8. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



> Aber was soll man machen, wenn ein Plumsangler futterneidisch ist, auf die richtigen Angler,


...Köstlich:q


----------



## Skrxnch (9. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> nebenbei haben wir eine fachkraft die REGELMÄßIG sprich wöchentlich in unseren beiden vereinsgewässern die wasserwerte prüft. sauerstoff, ph, temperatur, nitrit, nitrat, phosphat, usw.
> und demnach wird aus in absprache mit dem vorstand gegebenenfalls ein futterverbot verhängt.



Hi, ich nehme an Du meinst einen Gewässerwart der das nach der VDSF-Methode
so mit Testköfferchen macht?

Speziell was die Phosphat betrifft ist das viel zu ungenau! Wenn da was angezeigt wird ist schon alles lange im roten Bereich. Diese Methode ist eher gedacht, um z. B. Landwirte zu überführen nach Gülle- oder Düngereinleitungen.

Ich hab da einige Diskussionen mit nem Gewässerwart gehabt der das beim VDSF- Kurs halt so gelernt hat und unterstelle mal der VDSF vermittelt das falsch.

Phosphatmessungen sind nur mit einem Laborphotometer aufschlussreich, einmal im Wasser und 2. im Schlamm gemessen. Wenn die Durchsnittsschlammtiefe bekannt ist, können die nicht gebundenen Nährstoffe dann über die Fläche hochgerechnet werden.
(Habe auch ein älteres "Feldphotometer" von Merck/VWR. Dito, kannst den Hasen geben.
Messbereich nicht fein genug.)

Dann kann man sich dagegenrechnen wieviel man mit Mais, Murmeln und Co. noch zusätzlich einbringt und etwa abschätzen.
Noch zu berücksichtigen: die an Biomasse gebundenen Nährstoffe im Kraut oder in Algen sowie Lebewesen. Eigentlich nicht schätzbar, sind aber aktiv im Nährstoffkreislauf!

Aus dem Schlamm gibts dann auch noch die Nährstoffrücklösung durch Strömung, Wind, nat. Umwälzung halt. Resultat: weitere Düngung

@Steffen90: Du allein kannst das relativ risikolos so weiter betreiben. Finde es sehr positiv, dass Du Dir Gedanken machst!
Viele korrekte Infos wurden hier ja schon von anderen wiedergegeben, da will ich möglichst nichts wiederholen.

Allerdings beobachte ich oft, das an spez. Karpfenplätzen nachts von mehreren Leuten parallel gefüttert wird, die nicht voneinander wissen...

Eines aber noch, Sauerstoff wird meist nur an der Oberfläche gemessen und da sieht alles supi aus. Das muss aber über die ganze Tiefe gemacht werden und dann sieht die Welt ganz anders aus! Am besten noch die Leitfähigkeit, die gibt mir Aufschluss über Verunreinigung des Wassers mit Ionen, wie z. B. Nitrat, Phosphat und anderen.

Aber nicht jeder Verein hat so ein Gerät. (Habe privat eines bis 19,5 m Tiefe. LF-Sonde nun leider defekt.)
Hier mal ein Beispiel, See ist 17m tief.
Da es uns nur um die O2-Werte ging haben wir nicht tiefer gemessen als bis zur Deadline und nebenbei noch ne Wasserleiche "aufgerührt".


----------



## Skrxnch (9. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ok.
> gibt es eine möglichkeit das problem aus der welt zu schaffen bzw. es etwas zu vermindern?



Es gibt mehrere, kostenintensiv allesamt und ich träume davon eines Tages mal ein Patent auf eine bestimmte davon finanziert zu bekommen. Die ist allerdings wieder an Badegewässern völlig ausgeschlossen und Details behalte ich für mich#h.

Wünsch mir einfach nen Lottogewinn und ich realisiere das. Versprochen.


----------



## Skrxnch (9. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Sorry, die im vorletzten Post angehängte Datei war falsch. 
Dammi nochmal, hoffentlich stimmt jetzt Datum überall  und ist fehlende Einheit ergänzt..


----------



## seebarsch (12. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Hallo 
Schon mal nachgeschaut wie das einbringen von fremden Stoffen im Wasserkörper gesetzlich geregelt ist?!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Hallo
> Schon mal nachgeschaut wie das einbringen von fremden Stoffen im Wasserkörper gesetzlich geregelt ist?!


Ich erwähne nur am Rande (und weil Traditionen einfach gepfelgt werden müssen) das *Verschlechterungsverbot der Europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie (2000)*.


----------



## seebarsch (13. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich erwähne nur am Rande (und weil Traditionen einfach gepfelgt werden müssen) das *Verschlechterungsverbot der Europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie (2000)*.


Hi|good:


----------



## Pike Fighter (27. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> @Mirdin
> bei deiner Klugsch****** hast du vergessen zu erwähnen das nach den Abbau durch Bakterien, das Futter als Pflanzennährstoff zu Verfügung steht, die wiederum Sauerstoff produzieren (mehr als beim späteren absterben der Pflanzen),Laubeinfall gibt es wohl an allen Vereinsgewässern nicht (sind auch nur wenige tausend Tonnen pro Jahr).
> Aber was soll man machen, wenn ein Plumsangler futterneidisch ist, auf die richtigen Angler, da muss man halt behaupten das diese keine Ahnung haben und nur ein "Scheißspiel" behaupten sind echt gebildete Worte .


 
Naja, ist so nicht richtig. Pflanzen produzieren keinen Sauerstoff durch Nährstoffe wie PO4, NO2/3, NH3/4. Diese Nährstoffe entstehen durch jeden Eintrag biologischer Substanzen in ein Gewässer egal ob durch natürlichen oder künstlichen Eintrag. Diese Nährstoffe bilden nur einen kleinen Teil der Nahrungskette der Pflanzen. Sauerstoff wird nur durch Aufnahme CO² und Licht erzeugt, also nur tagsüber. nachts kehrt sich dieser Prozess um und kann zu Sauerstoffmangel in stark bewachsenen oder veralgten Gewässern kommen. Sind die Temperaturen hoch, verringert sich die Sauerstoffbindekapazität drastisch.
Sauerstoff ist nicht nur für die Fische wichtig, sondern auch für die Bakterien, welche die Schadstoffe wie Nitrit, Ammonium/Ammoniak abbauen. Diese Bakterien arbeiten nur in sauerstoffreichen Zonen der Gewässer. Daraus wird Nitrat erzeugt. Nitrat ist auch wichtig für Pflanzen und im Bereich bis ca. 50-100 mg/ltr unschädlich für Fische. Nitrat wird durch Bakterien im sauerstoffarmen Bereichen abgebaut und z.b. zu Nitrit und Ammoniak zurückoxidiert bzw. im ungünstigen Fall zu Schwefelwasserstoff. In diesem Fall stinkt der Schlamm im Gewässer stark nach faulen Eiern. In diesem Fall kann man seine Karpfenrute (jedefalls mit Grundmontage) wieder einpacken.

Zum Thema ph-Wert: es reicht nicht aus einmal zu messen. Vielmehr muss ich einen Testlauf machen. D.h.: morgen, mittags und abends eine probe zu entnehmen. da der Ph-Wert in diesen zeiträumen Sprünge von 3 - 10 machen kann.
I.d.R. ist der ph-wert morgens am niedrigsten (durch hohen CO² Eintrag der Pflanzen nachts) Mittags im mittleren Bereich, abends am höchsten. All diese Werte und deren Schwankungen sind abhängig von der Karbonathärte (KH), liegt diese über 4 sind die PH-Wertsprünge nicht mehr so drastisch und bewegen sich normalerweise von 6-8,5. Liegt die KH bei 0-3 ist das Gewässer nicht stabil und Pflanzenwachstum schlecht. Allerdings gedeihen Algen hervorragend. 
Füttere ich nun an, sind alle Nährstoffe die in welcher Form auch immer für die Algen. Somit trage ich zu Sauerstoffarmut bzw. CO²-Überschuss signifikant bei. 

Zudem kann eine Gewässergüte nicht an Nitrat und Phosphatgehalt festgemacht werden. Habe ich sehr viele Algen im Wasser können diese Werte nicht mehr messbar sein. Durch totale Nährstofflimitierung durch die sehr schnellwachsenden Algen (oft Schwebealgen) entsteht eine Algenblüte und anschließendem Umkippen des Teiches.

Fazit ist also:
Anfüttern ist immer schlecht und ich trage immer zum Umkippen und Verschlechterung der Wasserqualität bei.
Ob das nun gleich oder erst später passiert ist von den aktuellen Parametern abhängig!

Grüße vom Nichtanfütterer

Sven


----------



## Pike Fighter (27. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Skronch schrieb:


> Am besten noch die Leitfähigkeit, die gibt mir Aufschluss über Verunreinigung des Wassers mit Ionen, wie z. B. Nitrat, Phosphat und anderen.


 
Hui, das erklär mal genauer! Mir ist nur folgendes bekannt: mess ich die Leitfähigkeit, bestimme ich den Anteil gelöster (Mineral) Salze. 
Habe ich also eine hohe LF habe ich einen hohen Verschmutzungsgrad?? Mess mal im Meerwasser die LF in einem Riff oder so - PO4, No3 = 0,0 mg/ltr.!
Hab ich nun ein Gewässer welches durch Dolomitengestein sehr viele Mineralsalze gelöst hat, habe ich eine sehr hohe LF ohne Verschmutzung!

Streich das besser aus deinem Kopf!

Übrigens kann man Phosphat auch sehr gut selbst testen. Mit dem Phosphat Test sensitiv der Firma JBL. Messbereich fängt bei 0,05 mg/ltr. an. Vollkommen ausreichend. Bekommt man im gut sortierten Zoofachhandel!


----------



## Skrxnch (28. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Pike Fighter schrieb:


> Hui, das erklär mal genauer! Mir ist nur folgendes bekannt: mess ich die Leitfähigkeit, bestimme ich den Anteil gelöster (Mineral) Salze.
> Habe ich also eine hohe LF habe ich einen hohen Verschmutzungsgrad?? Mess mal im Meerwasser die LF in einem Riff oder so - PO4, No3 = 0,0 mg/ltr.!
> Hab ich nun ein Gewässer welches durch Dolomitengestein sehr viele Mineralsalze gelöst hat, habe ich eine sehr hohe LF ohne Verschmutzung!
> 
> ...



Hi,
was soll ich denn da genauer erklären mit der Leitfähigkeit, mir nicht klar?

OK, vielleicht sollte ich nur von Verunreinigung sprechen wenn gelöste Salze von außen in das Gewässer gelangen und zu Überdüngung führen. Also über Grundwasser, Regen, Einleitungen, Wasservögel, Anfutter, Laub...

Scheint sich sonst niemand dran gestört zu haben, aber ich behaupte auch nicht allwissend zu sein. Und lerne auch gern mal nochwas dazu.

Der JBL-Phosphattest ist relativ neu. War mir nicht bekannt. Im Frühjahr 2008 war ich noch die Märkte für meinen Verein abklappern und hab sowas nicht gefunden. Anscheinend kam der kurz drauf im Mai auf den Markt. 
(Laut Google.)

Eine Bestimmung ab 0,05mg/l wäre theorethisch schon fein genug. Vorrausgesetzt die Probe hat keine "Eigenfarbe/Trübung" die in die Richtung des Farbumschlags (kenne ich nicht, mache mich da aber mal schlau)
geht.

Ein Photometer wird aber mit einer "Blindlösung" mit der Eigenfarbe/Trübung vor der eigentlichen Messung kalibriert.

Die Subjektivität durch den Faktor Mensch und was der da glaubt zu sehen wird also nach dem Stand der Technik ausgegrenzt.

Was anderes, mir sind da 2 Fehler aufgefallen:

"Nitrat wird durch Bakterien im sauerstoffarmen Bereichen abgebaut und  z.b. zu Nitrit und Ammoniak zurückoxidiert bzw. im ungünstigen Fall zu  Schwefelwasserstoff."

Reduziert, nicht oxidiert#h. Und Stickstoffverbindung in Schwefelverbindung umwandeln, das wäre die perfekte Basis für Alchemie|rolleyes.

Aber ich vermute Du spielst auf diesen Zusammenhang an: siehe PIC per PN wg. Urheberrecht.

Quelle: Ursachen und Folgen der Schwefelwasserstoffbildung in einem Hochwasserrückhaltebecken

Wasserwirtschaft 86 (1996)


----------



## Skrxnch (28. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Hoffentlich genug editiert|kopfkrat.


----------



## Black Cat Waller (28. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Anfüttern muss verbotenn werden.
    Gruß und petri Heil


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (28. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Also weis nicht ob das jez so zum Thema bast aber ich war am Wochenende an einen Teich fischen der in der früh fast gekippt were alle Fischen waren an der Wasser oberfläche und haben nach Luft geschnapt aber es waren nur so um die 15 Karpfen bis 30 Pfund tot ein haufen brassen und so und das war böse alle Zander .


----------



## Skrxnch (28. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Also weis nicht ob das jez so zum Thema bast aber ich war am Wochenende an einen Teich fischen der in der früh fast gekippt were alle Fischen waren an der Wasser oberfläche und haben nach Luft geschnapt aber es waren nur so um die 15 Karpfen bis 30 Pfund tot ein haufen brassen und so und das war böse alle Zander .



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid#d.

Ist Rechtschreibung wirklich so schwierig mit 13? Wenn ich mal Deine anderen Beiträge überfliege glaube ich das jetzt nicht so ganz...;+:m

Aber fühl Dich nicht gleich angemacht, evtl. kommt mir das ja auch nur so vor dass Du in eine bestimmte Richtung zielst.


----------



## Pike Fighter (28. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Ok. Wo fang ich an??
Zur Leitfähigkeit: eine Verschmutzung kann ich nicht über die LF festmachen, da andere Faktoren diese viel stärker beinflusst. Hier wäre die Ermittlung vom Redoxpotenzial sinnvoller. Natürlich in Kombination mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt und NH3/4+ Wertes. um sicher zu gehen, dass auch was oxidiert wird....

Zum JBL P04 Test: 
Da ist ein Komperatorblock dabei um eine Vergleichsprobe zu haben. Funktioniert sehr gut.

Rückoxidation Nitrat:
Unter anoxischen Bedingungen können bestimmte Bakterien Nitrat als Oxidans anstelle von Sauerstoff (O2) für die Oxidation von organischen Stoffen oder elementarem Wasserstoff (H2) als Energie-liefernde Reaktion nutzen. Nitrat wird dabei zu Nitrit (NO2−) reduziert. 

-Ja, mit Reduzierung hast du ja recht!:m

Zu: Im ungünstigen Fall zu Schwefelwasserstoff....

Die im Namen vorangestellte Silbe _Desulfo-_ steht für den Stoffwechselweg der Desulfurikation, die Reduktion von Sulfat (SO42−) zu Schwefelwasserstoff (H2S). .....

 Ebenfalls die Reduktion von Nitrat wurde bei einigen Arten nachgewiesen, z. B. bei _Desulfobulbus propionicus_, _Desulforhopalus singaporensis_......

Ich danke Wiki für die Textzeilen!

das meinte ich!

Bin auch net allwissend oder will klugsch...en. Nur dachte ich so die Diskussion mit ein wenig Biologie und Chemie zu beantworten.
Diese Thematik beschäftigt mich nun mal beruflich und im Hobby.

@Monsterbrasse

kann sein, muss aber nicht durch anfüttern kommen. 
Wahrscheinlich ist das Gewässer stark verkrautet oder veralgt. Da sich die Sauerstoffbildung nachts umkehrt und die Pflanzen und Algen ebenfalls Sauerstoff verbrauchen, kommt es in der Regel morgens zum Sauerstoffmangel.
Das es die Zander erwischt hat ist ja klar, lebt in der Stömung und so in sauerstoffreicheren Gewässern. Der macht gleich die Biege... Große Fische mit viel Sauerstoffbedarf gleich dazu... Gewitterts dazu noch und die Temp. geht net runter wars das... Der Rest vom Schützenfest schnappt morgens fröhlich an der Oberfläche nach Luft oder springt (machen Karpfen ganz gern). Kann man übrigens in Forellenpuffs super beobachten!

*Greetz *
*Sven*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. August 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*



Pike Fighter schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist das Gewässer stark verkrautet oder veralgt. Da sich die Sauerstoffbildung nachts umkehrt und die Pflanzen und Algen ebenfalls Sauerstoff verbrauchen, kommt es in der Regel morgens zum Sauerstoffmangel.


Fragt sich jetzt bloß noch, was hier Ursache und was Wirkung war/ ist?!?
Warum nur ist ein Gewässer stark verkrautet/ veralgt? Ganz sicher nicht, weil es zu wenig Nährstoffe gibt.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2010)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Wenn jemand in einem Fließgewässer 3mal 50 kg anfüttert, zeige ich ihm den Vogel.
Macht er dieses in einem Stillgewässer,drehe ich ab.!
Schein abnehmen und eventuel noch ne fette Anzeige wegen Umweltverschmutzung sind dann angemessen.#q

Was reikommt bleibt drinn, egal ob es gefressen wird oder nicht. 
Sollte jedem klar sein.............,
ja ich weiß leider kein Einzelfall.

Aber, an alle Autoren dieses The.. Klasse, alles gesagt!


----------



## Oberwatz (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

Er sagt aber auch er sei der einzige der dort füttert. 
Wie gesagt, mir fehlt die Vorstellung dafür (was nicht heisst, dass ich nicht flasch liegen kann), dass eine solch geringe Menge in einem 12ha See mit 15m Tiefe sich signifikant auswirkt. 

|bigeyes|bigeyes|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#d#d#d#d

Er war und ist nicht der einzige der dort gefüttert hat. Da waren noch einige andere, welche den See gefüttert haben.

GANZ SICHER |gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## solartackle (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kippt das Gewässer durch anfüttern um?*

hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls ein leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler und beangle auch gerne kleine seen unter einer größe von 4hektar. 

in solchen seeen, die sehr flach sind und sich im sommer schnell aufhitzt ist das risiko durchaus da das, dass wasser  vorallem im sommer "schlecht" wird. 

ich würde raten in solchen gewässern auf das anfüttern nicht verzichten sondern das anfüttern reduzieren. ich würde mich an das gewässer wagen mit einem fernglas und gegebenenfalls einem boot (mit echolot oder lotblei) um die Fressruten der karpfen gezielt zu suchen. 
wenn man diese erst mal ausgemacht hat braucht man nicht viel futter und sehr gute fänge zu erziehlen. 
das spart nicht nur futter kosten sondern tut auch dem gewässer gut.
also mein tipps wären: 

1. Standplätze der fische ausfindig machen 
2. fressruten der fische bestimmen
3. wenig aber gezielt anfüttern (oftmals reichen 10 boilies und eine hand voll mais)

wenn du diese tipps ausprobierst bin ich mir sicher, dass du gut fangen wirst und dir keine gedanken machen brauchst das, dein gewässer umkippt. 


viel erfolg


----------

